# Sygic gps



## joeking (Sep 27, 2016)

Anyone use this . Looking for a accurate gps. Google and waze and be frustrating.


----------



## GetTheCarJames (Dec 14, 2016)

Just downloaded it and am going to do the 7 day premium trial. Heard great things about it.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

Was that a typo


----------



## GetTheCarJames (Dec 14, 2016)

Nope, that's how it's spelled.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Trash


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Best SatNav app is Tom Tom, now the Tom Tom Go.
Buy the traffic subscription, well worth it.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I tried it for a couple of weeks before deleting it. Constant problems and now that Google Maps can store offline map data there's really no advantage to using it (unless they added something recently perhaps).


----------



## Rufusruffington (Dec 6, 2016)

It's very annoying the way you have to put in destinations. not like a simple bar to type in. you have to pick state, then city, etc. it's not ideal for uber because you are constantly moving. but it can work without using mobile data....


----------

